# Any Problems?



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I was talking to a salesman from a Chevy dealer today and told him I was interested in the GTO. He told me that the car was having alot of problems??

To be honest, I didnt get into it about what he meant. SO, are you guys aware of any problems with the car??

By the way, I was in a Pontiac dealer today and sat in the 06 GTO, what a awesome car. I have to get back there and go for a test drive,


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe he was referring to problems selling the car. That is the biggest problem that I'm aware of.

As to major issues with the GTO, I've only seen 2 reported: strut rub on 245 width tires (like the stock 17"), and the 04 GTO fuel line/fuel rail cover chaffing issue.

The strut rub can be avoided.. I've heard proper alignment, and/or camber adjustemnent. The 04 fuel line issue only seems to affect that one year, and can be corrected by replacing the fuel line with a braided hose (I think the hose is about $15-25 or so, plus you need a tool to remove it).

Considering that all cars may have issues, this isn't too bad. Other than that, people have had individual problems, but my impression is this car is above average on quality. Mine certainly feels solid. The only issues mine have, which I have not gotten fixed yet, is the instrument panel creaks just a bit going over bumps, and there is a dull spot on one seat where the seat color dye didn't seem to permeate well enough or somehow got rubbed off.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm dealing with the guy on a deal related to a car I'm getting my wife (Cadillac SRX). I'll ask him what he meant next time I talk to him. Thanks for the info.

Have to admit, pretty excited about the chance of getting one. (havent run it by the boss yet). I have always loved Pontiac's and they have a great lineup of cars now. I've done the German thing and trying to go back to domestic cars now.

I actually just joined the Garden State GTO club here in Northern Jersey. Would be nice to actually own a GTO (also love the Firebirds, 69 is my favorate year)


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

I’m fairly new to the car, so others more knowledgeable could say more, but this is what I've gathered from reading on this and other forums:

1.	The 17” wheels often experience strut rub on the fronts. 
2.	Some of the cars have paint quality issues.
3.	Some of the LS2s have been burning oil beyond the expected rate
4.	Some have water leaks somewhere on the door seals.
5.	Some have rear differential problems, but this is easy to detect 
and replace under warranty.
6.	Some have electrical gremlins.
7.	The fuel line sometimes rubs against the fuel rail covers. Easily 
correctable but really needs to be done. 

A minority of folks have experienced a few of these issues. Of course all car models have some problems, and I don’t know if the GTO has more or less than any other car. 

So far, my car feels very solid, no problems.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, the GTO is more import than domestic in a way, but it is based on a familiar style (muscle car style). 

Having the GTO will give you a good club feeling--it's nice when you do run into another one on the road, and give them a wave or honk and they return it to you. :cool


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

the 04's had most of those problems. my 05 had a few electrical gremlins, but once you get the bugs out, its worth it. the quality of the car is unsurpassed. where else can you find an interior like it? no matter the price, but especially on a $30k car!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The only problems with the GTO, coming from a chevy dealer is, he ain't selling them. :willy:


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I had the leak problem on the drivers door, and an electrical problem with the cluster which turned out to be a loose ground they found. The car doesn't burn oil, it did alittle in the first 2000 miles, but not anymore. The car has been great! Wish I could say the same for that B&M peice of crap I put in! It snapped off 3 days ago, thank God it didn't fall down in the tranny! Still wondering how to approach B&M with this one! I'm sure they won't stand behind their product.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Go for a test drive, ridgegoat, I dare you. Your desire for anyother car just left! Be sure to bring your check book or have your credit history in hand. You will love it.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I actually tried to, one of the local Pontiac dealers had a 06 in the show room, but wouldnt let me test drive it unless I completed all the presales stuff and it would be the last thing I did before signing the papers. 

Anyway, I did talk to the salesman more about what problem he was refering to. He told me that he was hearing about alot of blown transmissions from other dealers. What do you guys know about this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Blown trannys? I haven't heard of any. I haven't read any on here. I think maybe he's confused. 

Rear end problems yes. There was a problem with rear end whine. Tons of threads about that problem. That problem was with 05's, I think some 04's as well. Dana built a bunch of bad rears, and the dealers have been swapping them out. Warranty claims. I haven't heard much in the way of 06's having that problem. 

Every model car has some issues. This car is as solid as a car can come. Some guys have some issues with different things, but most have no issues, or very few minor ones. If you want to nit pick the car to death, you can find a whole host of things. If a person is a complainer, they will find fault with everything in life. If you go modding the car out without doing it right, you can expect problems. Or, if you go tearing out bits, and pieces of the car to save on fuel, or whatever without researching what the parts you are removing actually do, then expect problems. 

Chances are more than likely you'll get a trouble free ride. BUT, as with any car there is a chance of something not being exactly right no matter what car you get. If you are thinking about getting the car, get it. It's a dream to drive.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

ridgegoat said:


> I was talking to a salesman from a Chevy dealer today and told him I was interested in the GTO. He told me that the car was having alot of problems??


There is one huge problem.  If your Chevy was not the Corvette, a GTO is way too fast for you, :lol: and you should work your way up to it, starting with a Mustang.:rofl:


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I have no clue what he's talking about with the transmission. Perhaps it was the rear end, as was pointed out above. The only tranny problem I've heard of on a GTO was Groucho's, but when you produce a car, there's going to be probably at least one car out there with any given part having an issue. But it isn't an issue with this car--it was a random luck of the draw with his. 

Perhaps the dealer was getting things confused with another performance car, the WRX and WRX/STi, that you do hear about a higher amount of transmission problems with. (Some people argue that the tranny problems on WRXs come from people being hard on their cars--I don't know if that is the case or not, just that you hear about tranny issues in those cars a lot).


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Clueless said:


> I have no clue what he's talking about with the transmission. Perhaps it was the rear end, as was pointed out above. The only tranny problem I've heard of on a GTO was Groucho's, but when you produce a car, there's going to be probably at least one car out there with any given part having an issue. But it isn't an issue with this car--it was a random luck of the draw with his.


This is true...the tail bearing on mine went out, trashing the tranny. Now, the stealership could have handled the issue better, but it was a definite "sh*t happens" occurance...I've not heard of the issue in any other T56...and there are a lot of T56s out there in everything from Mousetangs to Vipers to Aston Martins.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks for all the input, sounds like there is no real issues to be worried about. Now I just have to find a dealer that will let me take one for a test drive. I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Just saw three GTO's at the local cruise night (black, red and blue) all sweet. I'm taking my Jaguar to a dealer tomorrow who will put it on his lot and sell it under consignment, hope it sells fast. Pontiac has zero financing right now. I am also considering leasing it. This way I can just walk away in three years and if I really wanted to keep one, I can just go out and buy a low milage one. If I didnt want to keep it, I dont want a car worth less then I owe on it.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

ridgegoat said:


> I actually tried to, one of the local Pontiac dealers had a 06 in the show room, but wouldnt let me test drive it unless I completed all the presales stuff and it would be the last thing I did before signing the papers.
> 
> Anyway, I did talk to the salesman more about what problem he was refering to. He told me that he was hearing about alot of blown transmissions from other dealers. What do you guys know about this?


I'd find another dealer. My local dealer would not let me take one out without a salesperson in the car while two others allwed me to take one out alone knowing full well it was not the color/wheels I wanted.

Do all the paperwork first??? F that!

Gerry


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

first of all what the hell would a Chevy dealer know about a Pontiac?
they hardly know Chevys.........I think the biggest problem is that he had nothing to offer in the price range to hang with the GTO
I've had 1 small problem with my 06 GTO,paint problem that was resolved in 10 mins but my 05 Tahoe has been in the shop 4 times and my 05 Express van has had 2 recalls so far.............and the tranny slips occasionally on both


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

The Jag sold today, now I just have to pick a color. Black w/red interior or Red w/red interior. Is the red on red to much??


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Black on red...screams MUSCLE CAR mystique!!!


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

What are the problems with the paint that some people are getting? Is it pitting or chipping or anything like that? I just got an '06 CGM Black interior a couple of weeks ago and haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary yet. The car drives like a dream and I'm always looking for excuses to get out and drive it. So ridgegoat, you should definitely look into getting a GTO. You get a lot of bang for you buck with this car.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I am testing driving one later today. Should I push for the optional wheels? Do the rims look much different? Anybody have a pic of the 18' rims?


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

It's not that the rims are much different except for the size, yet I have noticed that the '06 comes with different tires on the 17 vs. 18 rims. Haven't figured that one out.
On the the strut rub..... I can feel the rub when braking hard on the RF otherwise 12K and the tires are fine.
The GTO isn't the only car with this problem; my girlfriend drives a Toyota Solara and the LF tire is shot after 10K when I willingly rotated her tires.
Every car has it problems, mine the fuel door won't lock shut....


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

ridgegoat said:


> I am testing driving one later today. Should I push for the optional wheels? Do the rims look much different? Anybody have a pic of the 18' rims?


Do you really want 18 FOOT RIMS?!?! :cheers I got the 18" rims and love them...very easy to clean, I like them better, and no strut rub problem. Just be sure to check them before you drive off with them. Mine had two gouges in them as you can see by the linked photos.

In my case I took it right back to the dealer and they put a couple on order because it was obvious I couldn't have made identical semi-circle marks on them, but they very well could have fought me because I didn't do a good walk-around. Hell, I was so excited, I didn't even want them to wash it :willy: 

Gerry

18" Wheel Pic One
18" Wheel Pic Two


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

The sales manager at Vista Ridge Pontiac bought a 2005 GTO as his daily driver. If it had problems, you'd think he be driving something else. Also, I agree with the former Pontiac parts guy who has a GTO that you should get the 17" for driving/handling and 18" for looks. I saw the cars side by side with 17 and 18 and went with the 17. Guy about my age who was also buying and was driving a Lightning PU went with the 18s. From what I have read the 17s put more rubber on the road.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I drove one yesterday (at Englewood Pontiac). I have to say, I dont think I was ready for what I experienced. This monster has power, what a rumble (I think I got scared, lol). Its got it all, price, power, comfort, good looks (well, once you get over the expectation of what a GTO should look like, what ever that means). I really dont understand why this didnt sell. I guess you have to see it and drive it in person to change the way you feel about it. I will be think very very hard about this over the next day or so.

Its alot more muscle then I would have imagined for a new car. Whats a better car in todays market if you are looking for muscle? I think I fell in love with the Brazen Orange Metalic color, who knew I would like that color, but it looks so bad and mean.

So you all must be asking why I didnt buy it, well it has so much muscle, I have to think if all that muscle will work in a every day driver for me. I am use to a much more layed back drive and quit honestly was not prepared for the car to be so strong. The last thing I want to do is regret buying this thing. I am leaning toward it, you know , the, you only live once thing. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I've got 1 problem with my 04 GTO. I'm at 13,000 miles, and the back tires are bald. I thought tires were supposed to last 50,000 miles.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

> So you all must be asking why I didnt buy it, well it has so much muscle, I have to think if all that muscle will work in a every day driver for me. I am use to a much more layed back drive and quit honestly was not prepared for the car to be so strong. The last thing I want to do is regret buying this thing. I am leaning toward it, you know , the, you only live once thing. I'll let you all know what happens.


You know you have to buy one or you will never be able to live with yourself!
2006 is the last year of a three year production run. This car is a real sleeper!
In three years, everyone will be saying "Why didn't I buy one of those new
when I had the chance?". Just my two cents...Don't torment yourself too much - just git'er dun!


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

ridgegoat said:


> I was talking to a salesman from a Chevy dealer today and told him I was interested in the GTO. He told me that the car was having alot of problems??
> 
> To be honest, I didnt get into it about what he meant. SO, are you guys aware of any problems with the car??
> 
> By the way, I was in a Pontiac dealer today and sat in the 06 GTO, what a awesome car. I have to get back there and go for a test drive,


He was probably hoping you'd buy a Vette instead, he's full of crap, no major problems with the car.:lol:


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have decided to get it. Will order on Monday, Red with Red interior.

The guy from the Chevy dealer was actually a friend of a friend who gets me cars. (he sold my Jaguar and got my wife her new SRX) he thought he had heard there were problems. Doesnt matter now. I'm getting one!


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Two suggestions: If it is a daily driver and you found it has way more power than you expected, get the automatic. It is easier to drive on a day to day basis. It is also slightly quicker in the 1/4 mile. If you get the manual, order the skip shift eliminator promptly. Also, go to Pontiac's wesite (pontiac.com) and find the car yourself, rather than "ordering" it. First, you may get better deal and second, I don't think you can even order one anymore. I think it is time to find a dealer who has the car and less bull**it. 
FYI, I have a red on red 06 with the M6 (manual six speed). 
Oh, the 18's look the best, but the 17's ride the best and have a bigger footprint.
The car is just plain fun to drive! And, it does not have OnStar!!!! Big brother cannot watch you! Pull one relay and the DRL's are gone! No electronic babysitting. You actually have to decide "oh, its dark" and turn the lights on yourself. You can _drive_ the car, not just sit in it.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I am going with the auto, I'll be driving in to much rush hour traffic not to get one. Also, I am working with a recommended dealer (friend of a friend) who will get me any color comb car I want at invoice. So I will put in the deposit on Monday while he goes and finds the car. I did the same with my wifes car, it came from another dealer 180 miles away. 

Kerno, How do you like that red on red? I cant wait


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Give me a break!*



C5ORGTO said:


> I've got 1 problem with my 04 GTO. I'm at 13,000 miles, and the back tires are bald. I thought tires were supposed to last 50,000 miles.



Yeah, they'll last 50,000 or more if you keep your foot out of it. It doesn't say anywhere to drive the car the way it should be and the tires will last that long. Burnouts and chirping the tires when taking off won't keep them looking like new. I think that it's funny when people complain about the tread life on their muscle cars. Only grandmas keep their tires for a long time. So have fun driving your fast car slow in order to keep the tire tread longer.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

lkynmbr3 said:


> Yeah, they'll last 50,000 or more if you keep your foot out of it. It doesn't say anywhere to drive the car the way it should be and the tires will last that long. Burnouts and chirping the tires when taking off won't keep them looking like new. I think that it's funny when people complain about the tread life on their muscle cars. Only grandmas keep their tires for a long time. So have fun driving your fast car slow in order to keep the tire tread longer.


The Bridgestones that come on the 18" wheels are good traction tires but most folks are finding them gone at about 20,000 miles no matter how easy they drive. Look at the tread wear number on them - it's something like 140! As far as handling - you will get better track handling with the 18" but the 17" handles well and gives a less harsh ride. Also, there is no strut rub problems reported with the 18" wheels. It's your decision....


----------

